# 94 Passat VR6 Aftermarket headlight options?



## Porterzcustomz (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello, sorry kinda new here im sure somewhere it has been beaten to death but what are my choices of aftermarket headlight assembly's, my stock 94 VR6 Passat's headlights degrade the look of the car. Can I put newer generation headlights in, or can a mount be fabricated easily to use newer style? I need aftermarket lights, nothing fancy just something that is actually clear instead of iced over and old fashioned!!! AHH!! 
PS: What are my choices for fog lights, as you can see I need thoes replaced also!
Thanks for the help!
<br/>


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 94 Passat VR6 Aftermarket headlight options? (Porterzcustomz)*

Not many choices for your B3. You kinda came on-board rather late. Many parts are NLA for the B3. Your lighting choices are rather limited and expensive.
How about some Hella DE lights, smoked or clear. 
$679.95








$659.95








Or Hella E-code $512.95








I don't know any any fog lamp replacements other than OEM.


----------



## Porterzcustomz (Jan 24, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!! $680 for headlights!!!!???
WOW!!!!
I saw the euro ones on ebay for my car for $150 with corner lights and I thought that was a little high because they have really nice newer gen ones for around $40 bucks!! 
I will have to retrofit something


----------



## atlb3vr6 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (Porterzcustomz)*

I am in the same boat. Had a chance a few years ago to get the Hella smoked DE headlights for $200.00 but I decided to wait and now I am paying for it. I think I will have to get the In.Pro projector headlights for $290.00.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

The black DE's rock!
I have a set that are going on my '81 Scirocco.
They came from a Passat, that I bought for the 2L16V engine, and even though a bezel and high beam were smashed up, the 2 H1's survived the crash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does anyone know if single replacements are available? I'd like to get one black DE H1 as a backup, so that I'll never need it.


----------

